# Discus Food



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

Currently I am feeding my two adult discus freeze dried black worms and frozen blood worms. Any other suggestion?

Rick


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

I feed mine frozen and freeze dried blackworms, FD brine shrimp, frozen blood worms and I'm going to try frozen Mysis shrimp later today....


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

I feed mine home made beef heart recipe and freeze dried blackworms


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

Smiladon said:


> I feed mine home made beef heart recipe and freeze dried blackworms


what is the recipe? or is it a secret... passed down generation to generation.


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

You may want to try flakes foods for color enhancements ........Omega One,Ocean Nutrition,Tetra Bits etc.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Why not try live food as well? Brine shrimp, black worms,Daphnia. Others have listed some decent brands for flakes, NLS/Hikari have a few good formulas as well.You could also check out Plymouth Discus Products from the UK they were recommended for me by a few seasoned Discus owners/breeders.They make some high quality products like their Discus delight hampers which carry a variety of stuff.Great customer service, and lightning fast delivery.A few options out there to consider.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

I feed my live black worms, freeze dried black worms(from Rick), freeze dried brine shrimp(from Rick), freeze dried tubifex worms, frozen blood worms and sometimes, small meal worms if I remember to pick it up at the store


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Meal worms...? Yummy! I have thousands of those..maybe I'll try . Doubt mine will like them. Never know...


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

April said:


> Meal worms...? Yummy! I have thousands of those..maybe I'll try . Doubt mine will like them. Never know...


Yeah I was really suprised too. Started when I put in a meal worm for the archer fish and the discus got to it first. Once the first discus ate it then the rest of them thought that it must taste good too so they all started eating meal worms.


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

josephl said:


> I feed my live black worms, freeze dried black worms(from Rick), freeze dried brine shrimp(from Rick), freeze dried tubifex worms, frozen blood worms and sometimes, small meal worms if I remember to pick it up at the store


Where do you get your live foods Joseph?


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

rickwaines said:


> what is the recipe? or is it a secret... passed down generation to generation.


Its kind-of passed down as everyone has a slightly different variation.

The recipe however is not a secret. 
I already posted it here: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/cana...ut-contest-journal-smiladon-34266/index3.html


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

rickwaines said:


> Where do you get your live foods Joseph?


Charles(Canadian Aquatics), Patrick (Canadian Aquatics), Fraser Aquarium and Fantasy all have live black worms.


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

josephl said:


> Charles(Canadian Aquatics), Patrick (Canadian Aquatics), Fraser Aquarium and Fantasy all have live black worms.


I have had a hard time with the blackworms at fraser. they seem to be most of the way toward dying by the time I get to them. I should maybe get in the habit of droping my Charles place more often. I don't own a car though so it seems a bit out of the way. Fraser Aquarium is so close to me perhaps I should give their worms another shot. Any danger of making the discus ill if they get they odd dead stinky blackworm? And I can't wait to try the mealworms. Those are always alive.


----------

